# time for shop



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi guys,

i often hear posts about not having time for the shop.

as much as i love the forum and posting here, i have realized especially in the last 2 weeks, that if i stay in the shop more and on the computer less, i can get a lot done. i dont want this to sound negative to Mark or the forum.

ive been reorganizing my small shop for the past couple of weeks in my spare time. i know that sounds like a long time, but i still have some left to do.

i have worked hard but i have accomplished an awful lot! now, i have managed to get all my larger tools against the wall. before i had several in the middle of the shop in the way of everything.

when i get finished, i plan on making some pictures and posting them.

i look forward to finishing and working on some of my friends Harry's and BobJ's projects!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

It sounds like you're on a roll, Levon.!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Will be looking forward to the pic's.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I eagerly await to see results of your efforts Levon. You know how accessible Bj and I are.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Jim, i roll a lot slower than i use too,lol, but i feel good about what ive done. its still far from perfect and never will be because of size, but it works for me and i love being in there.

Jerry i hope to finish a little more and then get a few pictures on the forum. i think there is a thread on pictures of your shop, i need to find it again.

Harry, thanks for your comments and i have come to rely on the help from you and BJ.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Harry ,
i took a lot of pictures, but either ive forgotten how to post pictures or something else is wrong.

still trying, lol


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*more pictures*


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*more pics*


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*a few more pics*


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

*a few more boring pics*


































im sorry for all the boring pictures. this was less than half of the ones i took. i still missed things.

my small shop is 12x24 and is small, but its my retreat.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Levon

Nice and clean  ...and I say Wow you have been to the stores a time or two, I would like to see some more shots of your table saw bench.....

========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thnks BobJ

the last thing i thought anyone would want to see was more pictures.

ill take more shots soon and post them.

the bench above the ts has 2 levers at the bottom that turn straight up to let the casters down and then is the right height for an outfeed table for my ts. it handily stores above the ts.

i got the plans from one of the magazines, cant remember which, but there was a video on you tube about it.

the guy was an ediitor of the magazine and had a ponytail.

in fact now im remembering, he also did a video on cutting out for a router insert plate. i think you probably remember that.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

btw, BobJ,

did you notice the picture of the 1950's atlas jointer that was turned backwards? it fit better that way. it was given to me. it works just fine.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow Levon you have a really nice shop! It's easy to see why you'd want to spend more time out there. I like the TS setup too!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Deb,

its small, but i love being out there! i cant complain about it being small because there are many who deal with a lot smaller spaces.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW! Levon, you have been holding out on us. I think you could win a prize with that set up and everything is so neat and clean too. I am jealous about your 'fridgerator 

I too would be interested is seeing more pictures of the TS table as that is something new to me.

Nice work my friend!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Levon

Yep, I did see that, as you know I'm a big fan of the Old Atlas tools but it's sad it's gone like the old cars/trucks that once had real frames and bumpers now at 5 miles a hour the car it a total, because of two small air bags (a 2,500.oo dollar item) and some plastic parts, almost like the new hot dog table saw 

=========




levon said:


> btw, BobJ,
> 
> did you notice the picture of the 1950's atlas jointer that was turned backwards? it fit better that way. it was given to me. it works just fine.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Bob N

i wish i could keep it as clean as yours. 
the frig does come in handy for diet mountain dew and occasionally for overflow from the house when all the kids are down.

BobJ i,
i couldnt agree more about quality tools and vehicles and just about everything else going by the wayside.

to me its kind of unheard of to have a serial number as low as 013640.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

for BobJ and Bob N

take a look at this, this is my table and exactly how it works.

YouTube - Tablesaw Outfeed Table


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Levon

Thanks

Yep I do recall that video but I wanted to see yours Bud..

Show off time bud 

====



levon said:


> for BobJ and Bob N
> 
> take a look at this, this is my table and exactly how it works.
> 
> YouTube - Tablesaw Outfeed Table


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i will post some pictures with mine up and down.

it had been so long since i had posted pictures it took me awhile, lol.
and there were quite a few.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the link on that TS table. Very creative idea and I can see where I would love to incorporate one into my work space at some point and time.

Thanks for taking the time to share your shop with us Levon, I really enjoyed seeing it all. That's the kind of shop that makes you enjoy staying in the dog house :haha:

Take care down there!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep That project is definetly going on my TODO list. Thanks for the link Levon!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey

I saw you where having a hard time with them, I'm not to sure what you are doing but they are not uploading the right way but it works...you should see a group of 10 or more at the bottom of your post (thump nails)

Be sure you are using the Browse button to upload them 
Once you see the list tell it to save your post the server will take over at that point...

Like below

http://www.routerforums.com/83074-post1.html

======
=====




levon said:


> i will post some pictures with mine up and down.
> 
> it had been so long since i had posted pictures it took me awhile, lol.
> and there were quite a few.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i may need to contact you next time i post some pictures.
what i was doing was cliking on the gym clip and adding them from the desktop. is thaere an easier way?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome setup, Levon. Nice and clean, unlike the disaster of mine. Your jointer really caught my eye... it's too bad there's very little old iron here (new community), I like working with it. 

How do you like your TS bench; it's in the September 2007 issue of Wood magazine. I've kept my copy near my easy chair since re-running into it about 6 months ago and have looked at it so many times it's a wonder the pages still have ink! Excellent job on it, by the way.

I wish my 14" Delta BS had the dust collection yours does. I'd like to add it but hate the idea of cutting through the sheet metal front. Besides, then the hose is in the way. Something I did with mine that I've found handy was to enclose the base by machine-screwing some 1/4" plywood to it, with one side hinged. A piece of 1/2" ply across the supports midway down the legs for a shelf and its made a great blade, fence and miter gauge storage place.

You've got a great setup, Levon. I look forward to seeing your projects coming out of there. I hope to get my cabinet done in the next few weeks and plan to join you making some of the cool projects BJ & Harry have shown us!!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Jim,

that old jointer was given to me. he told me it needed a motor. when i checked it i took the old switch off, added a regular light switch i had and have been using it ever since. 

the outfeed table- workbench works great. it has to be sized for your saw. the plans show how to do this.

i do like my bandsaw. ive thought of doing something like you did. i need to do that and build more storage for my ts too.

again thanks for the comments.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Levon, your shop is ideal for me. Has two of my favorite items in it. A "Frig" and a "chair."


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jim,

i looked for a picture of your bandsaw in your shop.

if you have time and can, id like to see a picture of how you did the bandsaw.

i want to add storage to mine. thanks in advance!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

It's buried deep in the sawdust and wood chunks Levon, but I'll try to get close enough to sorta-get a picture for you tonight!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

*Bandsaw Base Enclosure*

Levon,

If you'll pardon the lumbermill appearance of my shop right now, I've taken a few pictures showing how I enclosed the base. I'd forgotten until looking tonight but you'll see the "shelf" is actually in two pieces snce it was the only way I could get it into the tapered base without removing the bandsaw from its base and rebuilding the base around it. It's pretty beat up since I did it in the mid-90's but it still works OK. In a small shop, space is at a premium!

Since I had to roll my RT cabinet-in-making out of the way to take the pictures, I took a few of it too. I've been working on this thing and talking about it for so long some people are probably wondering if it really exists! <g> Thank you for posting the "away from the computer and into the shop" thread.. it got me going! My cabinet is still a work in progress, but at least I'm progressing!

I don't know if it shows up very well, but it's resting across a 20"x32" jack-up cart I got on Craigslist for $20. It's a scissor-lift with a hydraulic jack and foot pedal and it lifts from 10" to 28" high. I had to lift the cabinet a few inches to get it on but the lift is sure handy on the back when working on the lower parts!! If you see one cheap, I recommend it.

I hope you can see where I machine-screwed the 1/4" plywood on the BS base. It's not "sturdy" but all I really wanted was a mostly dust-blocking cover. I sure wish I had your DC port!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Jim

your pics gave me a good idea of how i might do mine. 

the cart was a deal, i never have gotten a deal on cl. but i keep checking, i will one day.

your rt cabinet is looking great! you have done a very nice job. i really look forward to seeing the finished product. it will be nice having all the storage. 

again thank you for the pictures.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey guy I have been out of pocket the last several days and have just got to looking at your shop pics, and frankly am impressed and somewhat envious!!! You have a great shop and I love the "sign", that is just too cool. BTW are you a Bull Dog fan!!??

It looks as if you and I have the same TS, the Ridgid TS 3650, I really like mine. The out feed table is great. Just wondering how long did you work getting it all cleaned up to show?? I, at one, time thought mine was clean, but you and Bob N take the honors in that area!!! BTW I also like the chair; if I had one like that I’d probably sleep:lazy2: in it!! :haha::haha:

Lavon you have an exceptional shop, one to be proud of. You have turned the size into an asset and not something to fuss over, I like that. You have done well my friend, very well indeed!!:sold::sold:

Keep us posted with any changes and epically any great projects you “get to makin”!!

(Now I think I'll go down stairs and clean thing up a bit!!):haha::haha:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jerry

thank you for the compliments.

i am a dawg fan, i didnt get to go but my son graduated from there. he is a cpa in atlanta.

the cleanup didnt take that long, but i spent all my spare time for about 2 weeks reorganizing the tools.

i do like my ts. its a great ts.

i did sweep up some of the sawdust, but as you can tell by the old beat up work bench and the paint and nicks on the floor, i use my shop a lot. 

again thanks for the compliments, they help motivate me to do more in the shop.
your friend


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I don't know how I came to miss keeping up with this thread Levon, put it down to old age like I do for everything that goes wrong!
Well my friend, you don't appear to be short of anything and I really don't know how you fit it all in, I thought that I utilised all my space to it's best advantage but you beat me on this. With a set-up like this I expect to see lots of projects, so forget the TV and fridge contents for a while and concentrate on MAKING things! I hope the bench top for your skis is big enough so that they don't drop over the edge when in use. I'm impressed, you've never given the impression of having such a set-up.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Harry, i place an auxilliary table on top of the rt to use the ski jig. i built it to fit snugly over the top. ill see if i can find and post a picture.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Your cam box looks great Levon, what size is it?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Harry , i wanted it 14x20. but the thickness of the pencil lines and maybe my sight and shaky hands, made it roughly 13x19.

my auxilliary table is 2'x4'.

i got that idea from Bob N. my camboard is attached to the auxilliary table with machi8ne screws and t-nuts.


----------

